# Emergency Alert System to be expanded... for your safety



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The FCC is looking to change the existing Emergency Alert System from its current state of interconnected broadcasters into a new behemoth that will allow the president of the United States to directly address all outlets with one switch.
As the system currently stands, outlets (radio, TV, phone) get a message from the FCC's EAS and then have to rebroadcast it to their audience/customers.
With this alteration to the system, this would be overhauled to grant full control to the president who would be able to broadcast to all outlets without the intercommunication.
You can read the article here: New alert system gives president special code for emergency messages | TheHill

After reading this, I couldn't help but think of every single "post apocalyptic" movie where an ominous floating head is speaking to the masses from every screen around the city, in every home, on every bus and train.
Specifically, in "V for Vendetta", when the protagonist breaks into a news room and takes over such a signal.
He begins to broadcast his message to every single television screen across all of London.
One of the guys in the control room gets a call from the Chancellor (read as "dictator") of the country asking why this vigilante is able to do this.
The guy's response was, "You designed it sir, you wanted it foolproof, you told me 'EVERY TELEVISION IN LONDON'."

If you've not seen it, find that film and do yourself a favor.


----------



## bernzzii (Jan 21, 2014)

Just one step closer to big brother. On the other had V is a darn good movie.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Why?.the talking heads on the news media would know before the president would anyway.....look at 9/11...people tweeted it mostly first..if any shtf it would be all over social media and tv these days anyway.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> Why?.the talking heads on the news media would know before the president would anyway.....look at 9/11...people tweeted it mostly first..if any shtf it would be all over social media and tv these days anyway.


You don't really think that's the reason they want this, do you?


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

http://transition.fcc.gov/Daily_Releases/Daily_Business/2014/db0630/FCC-14-93A1.pdf

I'm on Page 22 but so far nothing sinister other than more layers of bureaucratic waste and inefficiency. But you know how it works. The devil is in the details. The large print giveth and the small print taketh away.

I hate to give FEMA more power / control / budget, but this really is something that should roll up under them and then let it be. The POTUS (regardless of who s/he is) is the EXECUTIVE branch and should not be directly involved at the micro, button pushing levels of our government. They could simplify this plan, but there really is no improving it.


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> the talking heads on the news media would know before the president would anywayif any shtf it would be all over social media and tv these days anyway.


what would make you think that the president wouldnt know what was going on?


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

Time for Two Minutes Hate.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Well I hope we can at least vote on the intro music. I vote for The Beatles, I Want to Hold Your Hand.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

So, the "free press" is going to be under the direct control of the president? I am sure that there is something in the constitution that prohibits such an outrage!

One more of our rights under the gun.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

here because of black Saturday there is a nation wide SMS warning system... so not a new thing 

but... at the same time during a disaster, a law was passed giving the police the power to remove you from the "danger" zone... 

my point is look out for hidden little things


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> You don't really think that's the reason they want this, do you?


No, of course not...we all know why.just sarcasm.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hummm, Prez declares a "state of emergency" and flips the switch. Now, the ONLY thing being broadcast is straight from the "approved" Ministry of Propaganda.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

My guns are loaded and I am way past fighting fair. If bam bam gets that power and tries to use it ... well let's just say that it is a blatantly unconstitutional act that will start the war to end all wars.


----------



## lancestar2 (Jul 8, 2013)

Egyas said:


> Hummm, Prez declares a "state of emergency" and flips the switch. Now, the ONLY thing being broadcast is straight from the "approved" Ministry of Propaganda.


except we all have the ability to connect online and find out what is really going on... unless they wan't to do a online "state of emergency" to you know to "clean out the clutter" such BS. can't believe they waste money on developing such technology!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have been noticing for some time now radio station have been testing the system more often. They have also been following the test . witch is never identified as a test with a commercial for one of their major ad customers. Fish use IMO and happens to often to not be planned.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Big government is just tying to make things easier for the final take over is all.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

lancestar2 said:


> except we all have the ability to connect online and find out what is really going on... unless they wan't to do a online "state of emergency" to you know to "clean out the clutter" such BS. can't believe they waste money on developing such technology!


Obama lobbied for an "internet kill switch" for your protecrion too. He tried to sell it under the guise of stopping terroristic cyber attacks. It would do exactly what you think. You would not have a lifeline to the outside via your computer.
Believe me, with his record of going outside and beyond the limits of his office, such a system is already in place even though the "legal" route failed.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, if Obama expects to get ahold of me he imediately needs to rule out nights and weekends. We don't watch TV, or listen to the radio, our house phone is in use simply as a wi fi hookup we never answer it when it rings and there's no answer machine, I turn my cell phone off when I'm home. I have no need to talk to people.
Not every American is a wired in techie. There still are people living in the mid 20th century.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

For all I care they could completely disconnect the EBS because it will never reach me. 
At least he will be able to connect with all his voters - even the twenty five that really exist!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

For all these reasons, I encourage everyone to look into joining the HAM ranks. I'm still studying for my tech license. With a private radio setup, even if they squash all "normal" forms of communication, they will have a damn hard time stopping radio waves.
Learn a new(old) way to reach out and touch someone. ;-)


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

EBS is a cold war dinosaur and is well past the point where updating it is relevant. I'd rather see them tinkering with updating the current EBS system than tinkering with such things as an internet kill switch or creating an internet EBS. Worse yet turning control of the internet over to a multi national governing body.

Updating the EBS so that the feds can access it directly is just another pit for them to sink money into, What are they going to accomplish? shave a couple of minutes off a nationwide EB? They have simply found another irrelevant way to drive us further into debt.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> The FCC is looking to change the existing Emergency Alert System from its current state of interconnected broadcasters into a new behemoth that will allow the president of the United States to directly address all outlets with one switch.
> As the system currently stands, outlets (radio, TV, phone) get a message from the FCC's EAS and then have to rebroadcast it to their audience/customers.
> With this alteration to the system, this would be overhauled to grant full control to the president who would be able to broadcast to all outlets without the intercommunication.
> You can read the article here: New alert system gives president special code for emergency messages | TheHill
> ...


This actually reminds me of _Atlas Shrugged._


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

Then if we are lucky the SHTF will start with an EMP that will kill our ability to listen to him anymore.


----------

